
Drone Olympics in SF - yankoff
http://droneolympics.com
======
jotux
Before this gets too popular you really need to change the name and remove
anything related to the olympics. The US Olympic committee _will_ send you a
cease and desist letter and follow with a lawsuit if you don't change it. The
olympics are a big business and they protect their copyright fiercely.

A few examples:

Knitting olympics crackdown:
[http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-06-22/why-the-u-
do...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-06-22/why-the-u-dot-s-dot-
olympic-committee-cracked-down-on-a-knitting-group)

Robogames was formerly Robolympics:
<http://boingboing.net/2003/11/24/olympics-serves-robo.html>

~~~
djcapelis
> their copyright

Nitpick: This is trademark at issue here, not copyright. Though the USOC and
the IOC protect basically everything they can fiercely.

------
jimrandomh
Why was this announced with only 8 days until the event? Assuming it takes
three days' shipping for a test copter to arrive, that leaves zero weekends in
which to prepare, for someone who jumps on it immediately. I think they're
going to be disappointed by the turnout.

~~~
yankoff
This is not an official announcement though, I'm not an organizer of the
event. I think they announced it amongst groups interested in robotics long
ago. It just happend that I posted a link on HN today ;)

As for the copter, you can buy it in Costco, no need to wait!

------
sneak
Somebody, anybody, PLEASE win this with a reasonable programming language
instead.

~~~
Pfhreak
Somebody, anybody, PLEASE tell this guy to be a little less melodramatic.

~~~
stygianguest
Why, javascript is ill suited to this task. It is perfectly reasonable to
question their choice.

------
hughlomas
What is the goal or challenge? I can find no reference to the criteria that
contestants will be judged on.

------
frozenport
I figured out why its in js!

Nathan Rajlich Nodejs core comitter

------
ingrid
More ladies should apply.

------
senthilnayagam
Announcement on thanksgiving weekend too short a notice, will not participate,
hope i can visit and see the demos

------
zemanel
Some sort of tower defense game would be totally awesome

